# Nikkia's coat, to long?



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Some have said it is other say it's not I want some professional opinions so please tell me what you think? I bought her to show then her hair got a little long I want to make sure she would be a good prospect before taking her to a show. If not we will just stick to sports.







I'd give you a better staking pic but camera is lost sorry this is the best I can do. I will try to find it and get some better ones though.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well she's definitely a "coat" and where longhair is a fault, its not a DQ, so i believe you CAN show her... but it depends on the other dogs she's up against and what style that particular judge favors.

i've personally never seen a coat place, but i'll also add that i havent been to half as many shows as some other.

she's a beautiful beautiful girl tho, i love her coat and color.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't know anything about coat length, but I know what a good looking dog is when I see one. She's a beauty!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She seems coated to me too. Do you have a close up of her head? Seems like the fuzzy ears/face are a give away.

Regardless of what her coat type is, she is gorgeous though. And what a fun walk on the beach for her!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

You can show her in UKC shows, they allow coats I have one that is a UKC CH and I have a friend that has one that is a UKC Grand CH (alot harder to get) but in akc they will put up a crappy short coat over a long coat at least for now.


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

That sound great I would love to do conformation with her she is AKC registered how would I get her UKC registered if I can.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: NikkiaThat sound great I would love to do conformation with her she is AKC registered how would I get her UKC registered if I can.


I think this is the correct link:

http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/fo6adm.pdf


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

ok thanks for the link I'll check it out! I would love to get her a conformation title! Thanks so much for telling me about UKC accepting coaties or else I would have never known LOL.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep you can UKC register her. I've seen coats in the ring.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

AKC also allows coats to show. Though they are faulted it doesn't preclude the dog from attaining a CH, just might take more work to get it.


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

really I thought it was a disqualification in AKC! That would be great if I can get her an AKC and UKC conformation title!


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Shes absolutely gorgeous and I love longcoats, my Max is a longstock coat but unfortunately when i adopted him i didnt get any papers on him,I heard that i can still get him registered with the Akc not for the show ring just for therapy work, schutzhund, etc.... is this true, does anyone know if this is true?

Steve


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Steve, what you want is what they used to call an ILP -- it allows you to do performance events at AKC shows.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: hairygsdShes absolutely gorgeous and I love longcoats, my Max is a longstock coat but unfortunately when i adopted him i didnt get any papers on him,I heard that i can still get him registered with the Akc not for the show ring just for therapy work, schutzhund, etc.... is this true, does anyone know if this is true?
> 
> Steve


yes, it is called a PAL/ILP - purebred alternative listing... and can be used for all sports outside of a conformation show ring. he does not have to be registered (or purebred) to do therapy work - you go thru a separate organization such as TDI (therapy dogs international) for that certification.

here is the other info: http://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys I will look into it, Max is full of energy and i would love to get him going in some kind of sport instead of going to the dog park every weekend.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah sports are really good for them Nikkia has been so good and so calm since we have started training for Agility the mental and physical stimulation really seems to be working as far as calming her down.


----------

